
Being a CTO at a small digital agency - bndr
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/being-cto-small-digital-agency-vadim-kravcenko/
======
bndr
Hey everyone, I thought maybe it can be interesting for some oof you, I know
there are a lot of aspiring developers here who want to know what’s it like
being a CTO.

